# Kennel floor



## TurkeyH90 (Apr 13, 2017)

I purchased 3 nice powder coated runs. I need a floor for them. Thinking about building a treated wood deck or pouring a slab. Also rigging some type of septic system behind where I wash the pen out. Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## specialk (Apr 14, 2017)

How long r u planning on staying at your current location?....i vote concrete....smooth finish.....my slab is 25+ y.o. and going strong.....beagles and coon dogs over the years.....never did a septic system.....I keep 6-8 beagles now and waste just ain't a problem for me....I would highly suggest power and water with a frost proof faucet to your kennel......and a roof of some type......leave a 3 inch gap along the entire back wall to push waste out....I use a metal scrapper blade to push mine out then hose out......


----------



## rvick (Apr 16, 2017)

Slab with a slight drop ..roof...high pressure 3/4" hose with solid brass nozzle...9 gauge wire...10 x 10 x 10 hole with 4 inch pipe and 8" pipe split in half along back dropped to center...septic tank won't work on kennels because of hair and hay


----------



## Joe Overby (Apr 18, 2017)

Concrete...2 part epoxy to seal. 8" pipe split in half across back pitched to one side...into...da da da daaaaaahhhh....a septic tank. I have 20 runs that all wash into one tank. Pump it every other year. You can also add a filter for hair if you'd like...i don't have one nor do I see a need. As far as hay or bedding goes, i scoop and sweep any hay or bedding out of the run before washing down. A good leaf blower works for this as well. I honestly believe, if I had 5 or less dogs, I'd never have to pump the tank. Anyways, concrete,  2 part epoxy, and septic tank.

Also, I second the frost free hose bibbs. More than you think you'll need.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Apr 18, 2017)

Dig up the sod from under the kennel area and put down RR ties on the perimeter to keep them from digging under. Fill in the rest of the kennel area with pea gravel to ground level.

Urine will go right through so they don't lay in it and get stinky. Feces are easy to pick up with a rake and just toss in the trash. They can dig all day long if they want and the gravel falls right back in the hole.

Made the best kennel I've ever had.


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 18, 2017)

I had drains formed and poured, with a good slope. I'd bet no one has the potential around here as I do with hair clogging problems just cause of my breed. We try to spray shed hair out the sides before getting to the drain. One tip is to not have many or really any sharp turns in your plumbing coming from the kennel. My newest is a straight pipe out from the drain. Hair will build in any turns especially a 90 degree turn.


----------

